# Anyone know of any drugs similar to Zelnorm in development??



## 14823 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah well I've exhausted all options and have come to the conclusion that Zelnorm was the onlyh effective treatmen for IBS-C. So I'm wondering there has to be some group of chemists and scientists who would like to capitalize on the thousands of people who now have no medications similar to Zelnrom to try. Has anyone heard of anything like this, or maybe even heard anything about the Zelnrom manufacturer's making some changes to the drug and then putting it back on the market??? Thanks to all and good luck!


----------



## 17008 (Jan 21, 2007)

There is renzapride which is supposed to work on IBS-C and IBS-M. It is in stage 3. The company is Allzyme.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Frankly, I don't understand why Zelnorm was taken off the market to begin with. I was in the clinical trials for the drug. The trial lasted 12 weeks and all of us were given an EKG before the trial started and another EKG at the end of the trial to make sure there were no cardac changes. There were no changes in my group. Today I found an online pharmacy in Mexico that says it has Zelmac in stock (It is called Zelmac in Mexico and some other countries, but it is the same drug as Zelnorm.) You might want to try them. The site is www.medsmex.com I still have a 3 month supply, so I don't need any right now, but if decide to try them, I'd be curious as to how you make out. I don't beleive Mexico requires a prescription. They have always sold Zelnorm/Zelmac over the counter.Good Luck


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for posting the info. I am wondering if it is legal to get medications that are discontinued in US. My doc does not like to comment on it and I cannot find this information clearly from the fda website


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

I checked with medsmex. They say it is available and that it can be shipped. More importantly, they stated that zelnorm has NOT been banned in mexico. They do not need a prescription.So I have the following questions for anyone who is experienceda) Is it legal to get medicines discontinued in US shipped into US How do I make sure that medsmex ships authentic medicines? I have heard of potential fraudsc) I am also considering going to mexico and purchasing it myself. Does nayone have any idea of reputable pharmacies(or chain of pharmacies) over there


----------



## 14823 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks alot someone it's really encouraging to at least know that sometime in the next 10 years there will be a medication for IBS-C. Thanks also Rose even though I'm not interested in buying Zelnorm from any foreign countries, especially Mexico. I was asking if anyone knew of a possibility of the manufacturer's fixing the problems and redistributing the drug for sale again. By the way Renzapride looks great hopefully we'll see it approved here in the U.S. soon.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Philosopher,For the answer to your question, you should contact Norvartis and see what they say. I believe their site is: www.novartis.comLet us know what you find out.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

> quote:I checked with medsmex. They say it is available and that it can be shipped. More importantly, they stated that zelnorm has NOT been banned in mexico. They do not need a prescription.So I have the following questions for anyone who is experienceda) Is it legal to get medicines discontinued in US shipped into US How do I make sure that medsmex ships authentic medicines? I have heard of potential fraudsc) I am also considering going to mexico and purchasing it myself. Does nayone have any idea of reputable pharmacies(or chain of pharmacies) over there


Yes, it is legal to import medicines for your own use that are not approved by the FDA, which means not more than a 3 month supply of the drug.You don't know whether you are going to get the real thing when you get a drug from Mexico, which is why I only ordered one bottle. I've ordered Zelmac from Mexico in the past and gotten placebos.I don't know of the names of any pharmacies in Mexico. I had the names of some reputable ones years ago before the FDA approved Zelnorm in the U.S., but I threw all that stuff out when I moved thinking that I wouldn't need the information any longer. Who knew?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

here are a couple links to the fda website covering personal importations of drugs including mail order. there are other links as well about this on the site.http://www.fda.gov/ora/import/traveler_alert.htmhttp://www.fda.gov/ora/compliance_ref/rpm_new2/ch9pers.html


----------



## 14091 (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you ever tried Amitiza? My Doc gave it to me and said that it is like Zelnorm, but it does not get absorbed in your blood stream. That is the only medicine I have been on.


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Kori,How has amizita been working for you, and what exactly were your symptoms? Like incomplete evacuation, or just couldn't go? thanks!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Read my new post under "New medicine available like zelnorm"?


----------



## 14091 (Apr 19, 2007)

I go almost everyday, but the doctor said it was not enough, I was still really backed up. She actually prescribed Amitiza dn Zelnorm and told me to try either one of them. If one didn't work, just switch (that was before Zelnorm was taken off the market)To tell you the truth, I haven't seen much result. BUt I dont think I was that bad to begin with. I think it is worth a shot for all those people out there complaining about not having Zelnorm anymore.


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

The links on the FDA site give details about medications that are unapproved new drugs. There is no mention of drugs which were approved but their sale has been stopped. I guess they should be treated as unapproved new drug but still wanted to be sure


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

right, Ramana. i wondered about that too. since the federal gov is not particularly known for it's leniency i imagine zelnorm would now be considered unapproved since the approval has been withdrawn. an attorney's opinion on this would be helpful.i happened to read this other article from a phoenix newspaper regarding buying prescription drugs in mexico and it said the following: "Breaking Mexican laws regarding purchasing of drugs may lead to your arrest in the Mexico. Penalties for drug offenses are strict, and convicted offenders can expect large fines and jail sentences up to 25 years." of course i have no idea what mexican drug laws are or if buying zelnorm would violate them and i've heard about people who have successfully bought script drugs from mexico either in person or online but the thought of a mexican prison is certainly disturbing to say the least. here is link to that story:http://phoenix.about.com/cs/health/a/mexicodrugs.htmanother interesting question is if you do buy zelnorm online, what does the online pharmacy put on the customs form--"prescription drug" or "zelnorm" or in the case of one place i read they say they use a blind return address and actually falsify the customs form (that's obviously illegal) and put "documents"...they say they are being "discreet". i'm just not sure what i'll do when my zelnorm stash runs out..


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Zelnorm isn't illegal in Mexico. Why would they put you in prison for buying it? Anyway, Mexico's drug laws are a joke for things like cocaine, etc. so I wouldn't imagine they care about anyone buying Zelnorm. Really.What you would have to worry about is going back over the border to the US. The FDA banned Zelnorm and so yes, buying it (and anyone selling it in the states) would constitute buying an illegal drug. They could confiscate it, I guess. Doubt they'd throw you in a holding cell though. This is only if they search you or something.Ordering it online is a safer option from this standpoint. The package should be sealed as it would be in the states when you get a 60 count supply. Ask for it in it's original bottle, if you can call in the order. It really can't hurt to try it, I mean, chances are you'll get something ineffective, not harmful.Dana


----------



## mem3452 (Apr 2, 2007)

I happenned to call the FDA about this last week. They told me (and there story changes depending on the weather) that it is illegal to have Zelnorm shipped from a foreign country and that it could be seized by Customs. They also said that if you went to a foreign country and got a three month supply and brought it back yourself then it would not be confisgated.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

wow, mem--that's certainly interesting news. thanks!!


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

They also said that if you went to a foreign country and got a three month supply and brought it back yourself then it would not be confisgated.[/QUOTE]So Mexico, here we come?.. I can already see the tourbusses go.. Not funny, I know







I wonder though how it would go at customs though, would you need a prescription to show. I am goign to double check with my husband who works at customs on the canadian border. I mean he told me last week that there were supposed to confiscate these little chocolate eggs with little toys in them (they come from Europe; kinder surprise) because the toys could be a hazard to small children. The package clearly indicates that this is not for small children so I dont get it.. My point is







that if they make a fuzz about that, wonder how they are with medications.. Will keep you posted


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks for the input on Zelnorm. I am going to get a passport and take my chances. Amitiza isn't working for me and I am so sick now. My health is at risk off of Zelnorm so if there are any complications at the border they can look at my ER notes and decide if they are going to confiscate it or not. It is really horrible being off of Zelnorm and I won't be able to afford very much. Anyone have any news on pharmacies yet? I ordered from Medsmex and I didn't get it yet.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

For those of you that have ordered from Mexico please let us know if it is the real deal. I am hording my 100 pills that I stocked up on the day I found out they were pulling Zelnorm off the market. My doctor didn't even know. I took 3mg this a.m. because I have been feeling so terrible. My body is in shock because it's so relieved! We gotta get Zelnorm back! I'll buy from Mexico---heck it would be cheaper for me to buy from Mexico actually. Here 60 pills for 1 month was nearly 200.00!


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

Someone said:


> There is renzapride which is supposed to work on IBS-C and IBS-M. It is in stage 3. The company is Allzyme.


I looked up this on google and didn't really find anything. I am also looking to be another guinea pig. It couldn't be worse than how I am w/o Zelnorm. What does stage 3 mean. Does this mean I can get into a trial. Do you have to be healthy because I am horribly ill.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> What does stage 3 mean. Does this mean I can get into a trial.


Yes, see http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00268879?order=1


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Drug development trials come in three (sometimes four) phases.Phase I. A small number of healthy people take it so they can see what the drug does in a human body (where it goes, how it is excreted) and they figure out the safe dose range. (usually a couple of dozen people)Phase II. A couple of hundred people with the disease to be treated take the drug to see if there is likely to be any benefit and which doses in the safe range seem to be the correct range for treatment.Phase III. A couple of thousand people with the disease take the drug to recheck that it has benefit and to determine the common side effects.After Phase III the FDA looks at the data to see if they will approve the drug for sale or not (they evaluate after each phase to see if you can move to the next one, but after Phase III is when stuff goes on sale).Phase IV. Post marketing studies. Used to clarify various assorted questions about small details of how the drug works, or specific sometimes rarer side effects, or other questions that come up as the drug is released into the general public.Usually for Phase III the do have requirements about the severity of the disease they are looking at and may limit it based on other diseases you have. You don't have to be in perfect health (as you have to have the disease they are testing for) but they may exclude people for other health problems.


----------



## 18811 (Apr 11, 2007)

*To me.......Zelnorm worked the first time I used it. That was it !!!! I used it faithfully for about 2 months and never had any relief. My doctor now has me on Miralax and it is wonderful. I have been diagnosed with chronic constipation but I don't suffer the bloating and pain. Maybe my condition is not like others and maybe not as severe, but the miralax has worked for me and I recommend it now that it is easily gotten OTC. And......its not that expensive. Mira (miracle) lax





















Andrea*


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

french_vanilla60 said:


> *To me.......Zelnorm worked the first time I used it. That was it !!!! I used it faithfully for about 2 months and never had any relief. My doctor now has me on Miralax and it is wonderful. I have been diagnosed with chronic constipation but I don't suffer the bloating and pain. Maybe my condition is not like others and maybe not as severe, but the miralax has worked for me and I recommend it now that it is easily gotten OTC. And......its not that expensive. Mira (miracle) lax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, you must not need the kind of dose I take- i have to get it prescript or Id never afford it!!! I take two heaping capfuls each night- one little otc bottle would never make it a week here!!!


----------

